# Nintendo Direct on 9/13/18, at 3 PM PT/6 PM ET



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, it appears that another Nintendo Direct is coming.

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1039876288553484291

This time, it?s a general one, meaning that more titles are covered. What?s on your wishlist for this announcement?

EDIT: The rescheduled date has been announced.


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 5, 2018)

Honestly I'll be happy with anything that's not Smash lol


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 5, 2018)

Ah I didn't wanna bring this up because I've been going on about AC Switch so much but... that's my main hope. I'll enjoy the Direct regardless since I will actually be there for it but... yeah.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 5, 2018)

It can't be AC Switch, it would be too soon for that (And possibly incomplete too). I'd say we'd wait until November for AC Switch to be announced. Its the peak time for AC releases after all.

Other than that, I'd say they'll talk more on updates for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, hopefully DLC and more details and features for Switch Paid Online Services.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2018)

OMG HYPEEEEEE

I'm hoping they talk more about the game Super Mario Party being released for the Switch. It sounds like a cool game but there's pretty limited details on it as of right now. Crossing my fingers n hoping it's a good one ^^

I also would like to hear more about Pokemon Let's Go and its features. I've kinda been turned off of the game because, since it's a remake of Yellow, only Gen 1 pokemon exist within the game, which is a big bummer for me. But if they talk more about it and show off some new stuff, I may just change my mind again.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't think it can't be per se, for sure I see it being more realistic that it will be revealed later, but even if it is incomplete that doesn't mean they can't announce it at least. I know Nintendo isn't interested in keeping us waiting ages after the announcement but even if it's released next year, if they announced tomorrow I don't think that's really waiting ages. I don't personally think it's too soon for at least a little acknowledgement and that's all I'm really after!

I just love the feel of the Directs so I'm happy whatever really, and I'm curious about the online services too. I don't own a Switch yet but will as soon as there's word on AC, so that is pertinent to me as well.

Also there are going to be 3DS announcements which surprises me a little. This has gotta be the last direct that focuses on 3DS at all, right? I'm really curious to see if there'll be anything big or if it'll just be a few minor bits here and there.


----------



## Envy (Sep 5, 2018)

Personally, my eyes will be on who is revealed for SSBU.

I hope they get to that quickly, because I really don't want to sit through however long they spend on LGP/E. There's absolutely nothing exciting about seeing towns and gym leaders we've had for twenty years now. Even the one new Pokemon they confirmed will be in the game is not something I even care about this point. I only want to learn about Generation VIII. LGP/E should be swept under the rug where they belong.



Paperboy012305 said:


> It can't be AC Switch, it would be too soon for that (And possibly incomplete too). I'd say we'd wait until November for AC Switch to be announced. Its the peak time for AC releases after all.



The only reason to not expect AC Switch here is that Animal Crossings have historically been revealed at E3's. Doesn't mean that couldn't change, but I'd rather not get too excited over that prospect. There's absolutely no reason to assume that it is "too soon" or would be "incomplete". The last mainline Animal Crossing game was released coming up on six years ago in November (JP).


----------



## Flare (Sep 5, 2018)

Ooh can't wait to see what gets announced.  

Also expecting some Smash bros character reveals to occur.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2018)

They better announce PQ2 for the west (also make physical editions gdi).


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Honestly I'll be happy with anything that's not Smash lol




Yeah, I agree.  They spent pretty much the whole time at E3 talking about Smash.  I really don’t think they need to spend any more time on it.  I’m not expecting AC Switch to be announced, but hopefully they will at least announce a couple new, fun games for the Switch.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 5, 2018)

My predictions:

Pokemon Lets Go Info
Smash Bros Info
Yoshi Info
Possible Fire Emblem Info
Various Indie/Japaweeb stuff I don't pay attention to

Hopes:
Animal Crossing (like I mentioned during E3, I think it is likely for Animal Crossing to be announced a few months after E3 in a general direct)
News on Wargroove release date


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 5, 2018)

I really want more info on Luigi's Mansion 3DS! I want to see more gameplay! I also hope that they say something about AC Switch but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 5, 2018)

Smash is practically inevitable, but I would like to see what they have in store for us on that front. I would love to see AC Switch, but I can't say I see it happening. I would really like to see Pikmin as well, considering I think Miyamoto or someone from Nintendo said something about the next Pikmin being early in development a couple of years ago. I am going in with low expectations, though, so I don't expect any of these things (aside from a Smash newcomer or two).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh god just please no more Smash lol. We don't need a third Smash Direct (E3 was the first, then an actual Smash Direct). I'd like to see more info or gameplay on Mario Party and info on the Yoshi game. Of course I'd love to see Animal Crossing there too, but I'm keeping my overall expectations for this Direct low.


----------



## Envy (Sep 5, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Oh god just please no more Smash lol. We don't need a third Smash Direct (E3 was the first, then an actual Smash Direct). I'd like to see more info or gameplay on Mario Party and info on the Yoshi game. Of course I'd love to see Animal Crossing there too, but I'm keeping my overall expectations for this Direct low.



There's no way they won't have a segment for Smash and very likely there won't be a character reveal. Super Smash Bros is really the big thing for Nintendo for the rest of the year. Plus, Sakurai has made it known he wants to reveal all characters before the game comes out, and there are only so few opportunities to reveal characters in his current method. Back in the Brawl days, characters were revealed on the website, but now it's all in Directs.

With that said, I wouldn't be too worried about it being like E3. If it is, Nintendo has 0% confidence in anything else they're releasing. Even if there's not much, Nintendo really has to at least _pretend_ that the other games are exciting, too. The E3 Direct was rather strange in this regard, I don't think they will repeat it.


----------



## Flare (Sep 6, 2018)

Well looks like we are not getting a Direct later. Honestly for the best for the sake of the victims at Hokkaido.​


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 6, 2018)

Props to Nintendo for the respect! It's a shame but it had to be done. <3 Hopefully everything goes back to normal soon, I'd hate to hear that things only get worse from here for the victims. </3


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

Poor japan hope no body got hurt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2018)

I changed the thread title in response to the delay. I don’t know when the Direct will be, so no specific date is stated.

I’m glad Nintendo cares about the victims who were affected by the earthquake.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

Hope the victims of the earthquake will recover well.  Looking forward to when the Direct is announced, though it’s honestly great for me that it’s not today, because today is going to be very busy for me.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 6, 2018)

I am curious to know whether Nintendo will try to reschedule sooner rather than later or not - I think the answer to that will help let us know just how badly affected they have been. I can't imagine it would be too many days but of course that's not what's important right now.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 6, 2018)

Not gonna be animal crossing lol. Please don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 7, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> I am curious to know whether Nintendo will try to reschedule sooner rather than later or not - I think the answer to that will help let us know just how badly affected they have been. I can't imagine it would be too many days but of course that's not what's important right now.



According to some people on Twitter, there is a Splatoon 2 datamine that may suggest that 
the Direct will be now on September 13th, which sounds like a very possible date, as it would 
be one week after the planned date. Keep in mind that this is not confirmed yet and right now 
just speculations.

Otherwise, it was understandable and also respectful from Nintendo that they delayed the Direct 
because of what happened in Japan.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

Once the rescheduling comes following the recent natural disasters that have hit Japan, I seriously don't think any Animal Crossing news will be announced either, but at the same time, when you consider that not only did New Leaf have its release take place in Japan in 2012 and 2013 elsewhere, and like Envy said, that will mean that this November will mark six years since the Japanese release of the game, but it has also been an even longer gap since when New Leaf had its E3 reveal-it was in June 2010, over eight years ago now.
However, there is one point about New Leaf I'd like to highlight. As the Japanese release did not come until November of 2012, and then in South Korea that following February, and then elsewhere that following June, that meant there were many gaps in time between the game's announcement in 2010 and its actual release in 2012 and 2013. Those that lived in either the Americas, Europe, or Oceania had to wait until exactly three years after its announcement at E3 2010 to be able to play the game (and, considering this is a site in which the language is in English, would likely constitute the bulk of the users here). While I'm just as disappointed as most AC fans that Nintendo hasn't given any recent signals about a game coming out for the Switch, and was also worried when Isao Moro left Nintendo despite having worked for them since all the way back in 2001, and had also been a member of the AC team for a long time as well (he joined the debug for the Japan-only e+ game in 2003, and then worked as main director for every game from Wild World's release in 2005 on), the good thing is that Nintendo still has Aya Kyogoku, who spurred a lot of the development for NL up until its Japanese release in late 2012, and she had likely begun working on it prior to its E3 reveal in mid-2010. 
I would also like to highlight one significant difference NL had from the other AC games when it comes to E3-as aforementioned, it was shown in 2010 but its release did not happen until a gradual period two and a half to three years later. The three previous titles, however, weren't shown at E3 until the years of their release-the original game on the GameCube was shown at E3 2002, Wild World was shown at E3 2005, and City Folk was shown at E3 2008. Many AC fans were already upset by the prolonged release that NL had in 2012 and 2013 and Nintendo is likely trying to avoid making the same mistake, and plus, with how Nintendo has basically let the Directs supersede E3 press conferences in importance of introducing games, I really think that when the time finally comes where Nintendo will announce an AC game for the Switch, it will be released not long afterward.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 7, 2018)

I had heard the September 13th (and 14th somewhere else, probably just a timezone thing) rumour somewhere else but didn't know it was from a datamine. That leads me to believe it may be true, then!

I had originally wondered if it might have been put up the day after it had been originally scheduled, but then since Nintendo kept on tweeting about games revealed by third parties, I think what has happened is that the third parties went ahead with their reveals that should have been in the Direct, so I imagine Nintendo needs some time to alter their presentation a little to keep it relevant to when it does drop.

Also about the Yoshi name being leaked thing, I'm now thinking that it might be very likely that we won't get AC until late next year (which tbh was the unfortunate likelihood in my mind anyway, but a girl can dream), because that game isn't scheduled to release til 2019 but was accidentally put up on Nintendo's site, probably scheduled to do so after the Direct. And, I think, if AC was gonna come out anywhere near that time then it too might have accidentally been leaked in the same manner. Doesn't mean we won't still get some mention of it. I think it's the right time to just get a mention, but we're unlikely to get any more than that, especially not a release window, and definitely not for this year! Although it would've been cool to have it in November since WW, City Folk and NL were all originally released in November!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

Cards said:


> Not gonna be animal crossing lol. Please don't get your hopes up.




Is it just not in the cards?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> It can't be AC Switch, it would be too soon for that (And possibly incomplete too). I'd say we'd wait until November for AC Switch to be announced. Its the peak time for AC releases after all.
> 
> Other than that, I'd say they'll talk more on updates for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, hopefully DLC and more details and features for Switch Paid Online Services.



They can announce it now without a release date. Its probably going to come sometime next year (hopefully)

That being said, I doubt they're going to announce it during this direct.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah, if anything... If we do get something Animal Crossing related revealed at the Direct... It probably won't be a new game in the series this time.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like the rumour about the direct being on the 13th is being flooded throughout a bunch of news sites now, for the same time as it was previously scheduled. So I'm even more inclined to believe it. Meaning, we'll probably get the announcement of it tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> Looks like the rumour about the direct being on the 13th is being flooded throughout a bunch of news sites now, for the same time as it was previously scheduled. So I'm even more inclined to believe it. Meaning, we'll probably get the announcement of it tomorrow, hopefully.



I wouldn’t take it for granted. If Nintendo has confirmed when it will happen, we’ll know when it happens.


----------



## Yuni (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm still hoping for Animal Crossing but I don't care as much because Tokyo Game Show is looking as hype as 2013's direct. Ace Attorney ports/new entry/localization/possible crossover again judging by how they're selling their announcement.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 12, 2018)

Ask and you shall recieve: The Direct is tomorrow, at 35 minutes long!

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 12, 2018)

Im so excited for whats gonna be announced bc of e3... i cant take it hhhHHHH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m quite optimistic about a new Animal Crossing game reveal, but I wouldn’t be too upset if we don’t get one announced this direct.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 12, 2018)

If animal crossing does get announced in the direct, just note it’s probably gonna be the info on the Splatoon crossover. And if they did that it’d be dumb because the dataminers do this. But I feel as they are unaware of the dataminers.

Also, am I the only one who wants DLC for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe? Because people on the Twitter post don’t say nothing about it. Like they are already fine with what they got and want no more.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd love to see Animal Crossing Switch, but I doubt it. I bet it'll come out fall/winter 2019, and we won't see anything about it until sometime next year. 

I almost want some good announcements to help me justify spending $400 on that Pokemon Let's Go Switch. lol


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 12, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Also, am I the only one who wants DLC for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe?


You're not the only one, I would also like to have a DLC for MK8 Deluxe with some new characters 
and courses. Pauline and a New Donk City based course for example would be nice. 

While I would be happy af as anyone else about a announcement of Animal Crossing Switch, I kinda 
doubt that this is going to happen. Sure, there is always a chance that they say something though.
The only Animal Crossing-like information I could imagine in this Direct is the announcement of Isabelle
becoming a playable character in Smash Ultimate. After all, the Kapp'n is now the AC based assist 
trophy and as far as I know, there is only one assist trophy per game (correct me if I'm wrong here).
There are some speculations out there after all that she could have a chance, so yeah... Otherwise 
I guess they will say something about Smash in general, Pokemon Let's Go and some other games, 
maybe also about the online service.

Because of timezones, I can't watch the Direct until friday, which kinda sucks but oh well, I will
survive it (I just don't want to stay awake till midnight tbh...).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess I'm excited about what games that they're going to have and also idc if they never show anything with ac games for the switch I mean I don't even really care about ac.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll be watching live, and I'm excited no matter what we get. Mostly just curious whether they've changed anything from what would have been shown a week ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ll finally be able to watch one of these as I don’t have much going on tomorrow besides studying.  The time and day is great now for me.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

FOR ONCE I CAN CAN WATCH ONE LIVE! (Well actually I watched the one in march live) i usually wake up after the directs are live sense they are usually 9am/10am my time and I wake up after. So getting to see another one live will be amazing! *lights candles for an ac switch ritual*


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 12, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I guess I'm excited about what games that they're going to have and also idc if they never show anything with ac games for the switch I mean I don't even really care about ac.



Why are you on an Animal Crossing forum? haha. With all respect!

I don't mind if they don't announce an Animal Crossing game during this direct. I'm pretty content since Smash is coming out in a few months. I really don't have the attention span for too many games at once, and coming late into the 3DS game, there are plenty of titles I'm interested in playing before dedicating all my time and attention for another Animal Crossing title. Either way, I imagine they will highlight something Smash related in this direct, among other things.


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 12, 2018)

If anything, if we're expecting anything Animal Crossing related...

We're sure to be beating up Ridley as Isabelle come December if she's revealed in 22 hours.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 13, 2018)

Just gonna drop these here.






Phillips is with Eurogamer and King Zell in an insider with 100% accuracy. His most recent notable leak were the titles, when and how the Let's Go games would be announced.

Isabelle or Animal Crossing Switch (or help us all, 3DS) or even both could be happening this evening.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 13, 2018)

Before it got delayed I thought the Animal Crossing posts in this thread were kidding themselves but now I’m a believer lol

Gimme Animal Crossing!


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 13, 2018)

I checked out that tweet of Phillips on Twitter and damn, of course 99% of the replies are AC fans 
that freaking out and getting excited just because he used the word "crossing". In this case, I hope 
they going to announce a AC game, otherwise lots of AC fans are getting pretty salty today lol.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow! That's exciting. It'll be a fun evening today.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2018)

Hmm, I don't know..
I'm still getting not getting my hopes up for them announcing an Animal Crossing game for the Switch.

I just hope that stupid annoying hurricane don't hit where I live when this Direct is happening, I still want to see it!


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ll watch it tomorrow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

While I wait for the new Nintendo Direct, I hope another Bell Tree Direct comes in. I like site announcements.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 13, 2018)

PLEASE GIVE US AC SWITCH IM SO HYPE!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh shoot I just realized this starts in like 52 minutes lol

Really looking forward to the new games and content, yet secretly hoping that there actually is an AC reveal or something to keep our hopes up <3


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 13, 2018)

...


----------



## Corrie (Sep 13, 2018)

The general rule of thumb is to never have high hopes for a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 13, 2018)

I just want news about Yoshi or Animal Crossing. Either one will make me happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Perry' said:


> So, do I understand this right: People are getting hyped around the internet for a Animal Crossing
> Switch announcement, just because that one guy from Eurogamer used the word "crossing" in his
> tweet and some insider said something about "Animals" but he's not sure about it?



Who is Eurogamer lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also luggys mansion 3 hypeeee


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 13, 2018)

**** ME YES. THATS ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 13, 2018)

So I was wrong then.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 13, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING FOR SWITCH 2019!!!!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 13, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> ANIMAL CROSSING FOR SWITCH 2019!!!!!



ksjhgfgHJKLS.LKJ I am SO excited!!!!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 13, 2018)

YOOOOOOOO i'm having a heart attack


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 13, 2018)

Well. It happened. Best Birthday Ever.


----------



## Rose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2018)

I actually started crying when Isabelle came on the screen lmao


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

I honestly doubted the Isabelle in smash thing for some reason bUT YEAH I'M PRETTY STOKED RIGHT NOW
I REALLY hope we get more info soon, but for now I'm VERY satisfied!!! I had a good feeling this would happen, less than a month ago I was just walking to work and suddenly thought, man I need a new AC switch stat, and then that very same day I saw the rumours of a direct coming up and thought... this is the one. Then I joined TBT. It's all meant to be.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2018)

ANIMAL ****ING CROSSING FOR SWITCH BABY HAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHHAHA **** YOU MOBILE


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

who else thought for a moment that that ending part meant tom nook was also gonna smash


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 13, 2018)

OH MY GODDDDDDDD


I AM SCREAMING


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2018)

IM ACTUALLY CRYING IM JUMPING HELP


----------



## sej (Sep 13, 2018)

IM CRYING OMG


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm really excited to see what new features are going to be in the new Animal Crossing game!<3 I have high hopes it'll be a great game and I can't wait to get my hands on it. Hopefully it'll revive my activity status on this forum and I'll be a lot more active.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 13, 2018)

Let this be a lesson to ye


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Sep 13, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Well, it appears that another Nintendo Direct is coming.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1039876288553484291
> 
> ...



When Isabelle was announced for Smash the first words out of my mouth were "New Leaf port.  Only way to get main series AC on the Switch.  I called it."  Then I saw her reading the Smash invite.  Boy do I feel dumb now xD


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2018)

I'M SO EXCITED

Time to be active on tbt again =)


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 13, 2018)

Huh... I was expecting that if they announced anything Animal Crossing related, it would just be Isabelle becoming a fighter. (And not an Echo, at that.)

I didn't expect them to bring out the big guns. 

...But I almost predicted for something to put Tom Nook on ice, thanks to how the other Smash announcements went... Was that bad?


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 13, 2018)

Now I have a reason to be active on here once more. Gah this makes me so happy!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2018)

Something that'll bring TBT together finally


----------



## Envy (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, I really hate to be this way, but I already was confident of an Animal Crossing Switch happening, so just getting a title with no footage didn't really hype me up. I'm glad it's confirmed, and I'm glad they're marking it for 2019, instead of giving no date. I really wanted to see it, and know about it. 

Luigi's Mansion 3 was a neat announcement. Not among my top favorite series, but I'd like to pick that one up when it comes out.

Otherwise what can I really say? The online is now solidified to be nothing worthwhile, no more room for "Give them a chance! They'll reveal more later!" Times up. They couldn't even TEASE titles from consoles beyond NES. They really tried to make it look cute with their little video presentation with Mario characters, but it can't hide the fact that the service is shoddy and we shouldn't have to be paying for it.

Still some neat announcements in the Direct. A lot of them were "leaked", though. I suppose the one I didn't know that about that is the neatest is seeing some PlayStation Final Fantasy titles coming to Nintendo. Finally Cloud won't feel so out of place in Smash.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 13, 2018)

View attachment 220369

Also, Isabelle for Smash, ****ing yes!!


----------



## sej (Sep 13, 2018)

i honestly thought the news was just for isabelle in smash, i was so sad but then that holy screen popped up :’)


----------



## Araie (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh my god finally! I can’t wait!!


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 13, 2018)

Ngl there wasn't actually anything else that excited me besides AC Switch in this direct. I was gonna go away really disappointed if not for that announcement. I agree that I was pretty sure there would be an AC Switch but I think everyone wanted to see it realised, because there were plenty of people convinced there would be an AC Wii U too haha!


----------



## Laureline (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm not going to get too excited just yet. I was sorta hoping they wouldn't announce anything this direct because I'm not ready to leave new leaf. I also don't have a switch or the money for one. Don't mean to be a downer or anything. 

I am hoping they dedicate a whole direct on the switch ac. Until then I'll reserve my hopes for it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2018)

Lol, I’ll just be standing in the corner Switch-less.  But enjoy your new game, guys!  I’m so glad Nintendo finally decided to make what its fans have been begging for.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2018)

I think overall this was a pretty good Direct, and not just because of AC lol. There was a lot of focus on their big series. It was good to see more about the Yoshi game and Super Mario Party. I'm glad there's an online component of Mario Party, it's a shame that it's minigames only though. And omg, Luigi's Mansion for Switch yaaaaas!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 13, 2018)

Laureline said:


> I am hoping they dedicate a whole direct on the switch ac. Until then I'll reserve my hopes for it.



They probably will closer to time, sometime next year.

In a way, I know how you feel about not having a Switch. But at the same time, New Leaf has been out for over 5 years. It'll be about 6 years by the time the game actually releases. That's a REALLY long time for a mainline game for most franchises.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Who is Eurogamer lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also luggys mansion 3 hypeeee



??
Eurogamer guy supposedly has access to Nintendo Directs before they air. 
He was right I guess!

I AM CROSSING THE DAYS UNTIL 2019 ANIMAL CROSSING RELEASE!!

Hype! Hype! Hype! 

??
Ok I have to go recover from the emotional whiplash called 2018 Nintendo Direct! Srsly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, I’ll just be standing in the corner Switch-less.  But enjoy your new game, guys!  I’m so glad Nintendo finally decided to make what its fans have been begging for.



I hope you get your Nintendo Switch sometime.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I remember last week, I set up a wishlist on what I want in the Direct. A new AC game announcement is the only thing on my wishlist that appeared in the direct. The others are unrealistic or not realistic for the time.

The only other games that appeal to me are Let’s Go Pikachu/Eevee and the new Mario Party.

The fact that the 3DS is only getting remakes right now shows that original titles for the 3DS has reached the end of the era. But at least it’s still getting new games.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2018)

HOLY **** AC SWITCH
ISABELLE IS IN SMASH BROS.
LUIGI'S MANSION 3
FF7, FF9 AND FF10 ON SWITCH

The Nintendo Online service is a massive disappointment but we already knew about this before so it's nothing new. Otherwise I'm happy with pretty much everything else they talked about.


----------



## Minto (Sep 13, 2018)

The direct finally delivered what we've wanted all along.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 13, 2018)

FINALLY

Now to save up for a Switch lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

IM SO HYPED


----------



## Tri (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, I was saying for the longest time I wanted a Switch but also only wanted three games on it... let's consider four my threshold. 

I'm not 100% sold on AC Switch yet, though. I'm going to follow it closely to make sure doesn't become a Let's Go situation and take too much inspiration from PC...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who am I kidding, it's going to be so exciting to play a game at launch with you all!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

Soti said:


> Why are you on an Animal Crossing forum? haha. With all respect!
> 
> I don't mind if they don't announce an Animal Crossing game during this direct. I'm pretty content since Smash is coming out in a few months. I really don't have the attention span for too many games at once, and coming late into the 3DS game, there are plenty of titles I'm interested in playing before dedicating all my time and attention for another Animal Crossing title. Either way, I imagine they will highlight something Smash related in this direct, among other things.



I can be welcome on the forum anytime any1 can be on belltree.
So sush up about me I don't need to be a ACNL fan just to be on the forums.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 13, 2018)

Will we have to pay to connect?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

I don’t mind spending money to log into Nintendo’s servers for a whole year. I spent more on many things before. Even in 2018.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I can be welcome on the forum anytime any1 can be on belltree.
> So sush up about me I don't need to be a ACNL fan just to be on the forums.



It just doesn't make much sense if you're on a forum dedicated to Animal Crossing and you don't even care about it ^^;
But yeah just come on in where ya want (no sarcasm intended)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Will we have to pay to connect?



I'm sure we will, since it costs money to play online now. Though their price seems very reasonable for a year, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It just doesn't make much sense if you're on a forum dedicated to Animal Crossing and you don't even care about it ^^;
> But yeah just come on in where ya want (no sarcasm intended)



Look people don't need to be a fan of something just to join a group, look the only AC game I play is ACNL and I will stick with acnl. Example I play kirby games but it doesn't mean I'm a fan of kirby and same thing with MH games, I played them but I'm not a fan of MH.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Will we have to pay to connect?



I missed watching the announcement today because studying ****** me over big time.  I’m excited, but I still have to get my hands on a Switch, hopefully this Christmas.

Anyway, I quoted this because I was wondering it as well.  If we have to pay to connect, I guess the price isn’t a problem, but if the servers are shoddy like others mentioned then I wonder if it will be difficult to stay connected?  I guess we’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Flare (Sep 13, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Will we have to pay to connect?



We probably will have to pay. But at least it's only $20 a year, which is basically only $1.70 a month.


----------



## Tri (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm only looking at the Direct itself now, I came here first.
HOW COME NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT KATAMARI DAMACY?! I'M SCREAMING


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 14, 2018)

*Tri *
I've seen a few peoples' excitement for that game, but I haven't played it unfortunately!
It looks cute.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2018)

looks like i'll be getting a switch in the future haha


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Anyway, I quoted this because I was wondering it as well.  If we have to pay to connect, I guess the price isn?t a problem, but if the servers are shoddy like others mentioned then I wonder if it will be difficult to stay connected?  I guess we?ll just have to wait and see.



Supposedly there are no servers. The connection is peer to peer, meaning you connect directly to another player without a middleman. I mean there must be some kind of server for lobbying but supposedly not for actually playing. That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## funwunked (Sep 14, 2018)

Honestly, after 5/6 years of waiting for another main title release of Animal Crossing, I cannot believe we finally have a release date. I don?t even know what to say; it feels like a long, momentous journey is coming to an end, right before my eyes. I?m definitely finally buying a Nintendo Switch lol. I?ll probably get Smash Bros and Luigi?s Mansion 3 and Mario Tennis while I?m at it. Should keep me entertained for months!


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

All I know is I'm going to have to save up another 3-400 dollars to buy the bundle for Animal Crossing. I just know there's going to be one! There were lots of other games I'm looking forward to as well, like Yoshi of course, but 2019 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

Kaiaa said:


> All I know is I'm going to have to save up another 3-400 dollars to buy the bundle for Animal Crossing. I just know there's going to be one! There were lots of other games I'm looking forward to as well, like Yoshi of course, but 2019 can't come soon enough.



I want to play the Yoshi game with my sister when it come out.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> Supposedly there are no servers. The connection is peer to peer, meaning you connect directly to another player without a middleman. I mean there must be some kind of server for lobbying but supposedly not for actually playing. That's what I heard anyway.




Ah, that makes more sense.  I think it will be easy to stay connected then as long as I use the connection I usually use.  Thanks for explaining this.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.  I think it will be easy to stay connected then as long as I use the connection I usually use.  Thanks for explaining this.



Unfortunately it also depends on the WiFi of the other players since you're connecting directly to them too. Also others have brought up the question of why pay for online when there aren't servers we're paying for, but that's besides the point


----------

